# LFTS Halloween Edition



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Shot a doe at first light. ..good blood on arrow good trail...but rain is making a hard track and so far I'm 100 yards away from impact up a hill...man rain ain't helpin.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Nothing yet in Barry co. Not expecting much with all the corn still up all around me!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

shamanlk13 said:


> Got about 25 ft up in my climber, all settled in with bow holder in and arrow knocked. No release! Anywhere. I'm pissed! Ran to meijer to get a new one. Too late to go out now??


Sit the afternoon! Never too late this time of year.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Got a new release and climb backed up. Feels like a wasted a great morning.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

thegospelisgood said:


> Shot a doe at first light. ..good blood on arrow good trail...but rain is making a hard track and so far I'm 100 yards away from impact up a hill...man rain ain't helpin.


Good luck!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Slow here. Zero deer. Too much turkey racket for me. May have to import some coyotes.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

shamanlk13 said:


> Got a new release and climb backed up. Feels like a wasted a great morning.


Your back in stand make it a great morning it's only 9:07 and this time of year anything can happen good luck


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Looks like about a hour until rain here.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

3 does just moved through, nothing trailing them. Only chasing I've seen is from the squirrels, see what else wanders by.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

5 so far 3 were sparkies on patrol..had the last 2 on my decoy for 20 minutes..scraping and grunting..deke never flinched..lol


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

shamanlk13 said:


> Got a new release and climb backed up. Feels like a wasted a great morning.


Don't feel bad. I accidentally slept in. Just got in, checking in from Saginaw county! Lol


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Nothing but hens for me so far. First sit for me at this spot this year. Was hoping it would fire up.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

I think the neighbors just shot every duck that used to live in Oakland county. Man are they shooting. Hope they leave a few for one more chance for my little guy.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

No deer here so far.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking in from Barry county. 4 bucks so far 2 of them shooters. Watched a sparring match 150 yards away which was awesome. Little guy came to my bedded doe decoy. And got busted from behind while grunting at the sparring pair. Eventful morning. Sitting till 11. Good luck


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Small 8 just cruised through at 50 yards


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

A big bodied deer just bedded down 80yds in front of me. Can't tell what it is through the trees


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Forgot to set my alarm last night so live from the coffee pot here in huron county. 

All is not lost. Going to sit Noon to dark.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Decent buck. just walked by. Always fun to see.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm soaked and heading in. The radar shows heavier rain coming in for Chippewa county.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

RMH said:


> With a Pepsi chaser......
> 
> I'm loving it......
> 
> Fresh out of my Scentlok back pack.......lol


You must be sponsored by all these companies. Your a treestand commercial lol


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

RMH said:


> I'm loving it......


Hey nice bow!

You like Ten Points?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

RMH said:


> With a Pepsi chaser......
> 
> I'm loving it......
> 
> Fresh out of my Scentlok back pack.......lol


After you're done drinking all that stuff, please be sure not to post that you love to piss out of your tree stand!!! I don't think anybody needs to see that pic. Lol


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> After you're done drinking all that stuff, please be sure not to post that you love to piss out of your tree stand!!! I don't think anybody needs to see that pic. Lol


Got that covered with this special order wide mouth version.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

StevenJ said:


> Hey nice bow!
> 
> You like Ten Points?




Speaking of 10 pointers, I had that nice 10 shooter sneak in behind me about 8:30 this morning. By the time I got the bowgun turned around he turned into two does an a fawn. I cannot till this minute figure out where he went.

25 minutes later a 2.5 year old 8 jump the fence from the neighbors and scattered them then somehow ended up with 9 does down wind of me. They started to catch on to me after about 10 minutes foraging acerns. I was saved though by a different 2.5 year old as he darted after his target. He sent them on their marry way without a bust. Whew.....

Yesterday was the same action. I did not see one deer between 11 and 2 and it is repeating so far today. Hoping for another eventful afternoon.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

RMH said:


> Got that covered with this special order wide mouth version.


Well played. Lmao


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Isn't that a semiautomatic bowgun Rich? Stack them does before they smell your stank through your carbon panties


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> You're just showing off the Aspen sprouts in the background.


Yeah, the point of focus in the picture kinda gave that away.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Isn't that a semiautomatic bowgun Rich? Stack them does before they smell your stank through your carbon panties


Commando for me, my junk looks like it went over to the dark side right now.

You better get back to your side job....Scotty don't come cheap. Your gunna need him this dumb dumb bird season.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Stack them does before they smell your stank through your carbon panties


http://www.myshreddies.com


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

We hunted two different farms in Calhoun County this morning. My 17 year old daughter sat on one farm and saw one buck, one doe and one fawn. 

My 14 year old and I were on a different farm about a mile away. At 8:25 I called in a 2.5 year old buck for him and he killed it. 

About 30 minutes later we had another 2.5 year old come in and mess with the dead deer for a little bit and then walk by our stand. The 14 year old is out of buck tags and so we shot the second buck with the camera. Used my phone to get a little bit of video footage of the deer.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

thegospelisgood said:


> Antrim county doe down!.


Way to go GospelMan!! Excited for you.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> Way to go GospelMan!! Excited for you.


Thanks alot NS. I quit worrying about killing the only breeder I've seen on the property. Her daughter will get a chance to breed with mama out of the way this year.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Congrats gospel. Settled in tree since 2 in Washtenaw cty. Several bucks on trail cam, hope one shows up. With venison in freezer it's time for some fun; rattle, grunt, bleat, estrois scent. We'jj see what happens. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

As i was watching two sparkies and two does at 8am my son sent me a txt he got his first buck. 5 pt came in chasing two does. Double lung. Went 60yds.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RMH said:


> Speaking of 10 pointers, I had that nice 10 shooter sneak in behind me about 8:30 this morning. By the time I got the bowgun turned around he turned into two does an a fawn. I cannot till this minute figure out where he went.
> 
> .


Maybe in your backpack


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

How is the movement today guys and gals? I know I can't kill anything from the couch but is movement good? (I'm still a newbie)


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Still raining steady in Benzie. But with limited time to hunt this season, I will be heading out shortly.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bomba said:


> As i was watching two sparkies and two does at 8am my son sent me a txt he got his first buck. 5 pt came in chasing two does. Double lung. Went 60yds.
> View attachment 194711


By chance, was that by me? I was kinda worried when I didn't see Junior at all this morning, although I'm pretty sure the one I've been seeing doesn't even have the start of any brow tines


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

hockeyman474 said:


> How is the movement today guys and gals? I know I can't kill anything from the couch but is movement good? (I'm still a newbie)



The best time to hunt is when you can. 

Funny when people can't go out they want to and when they can go they look for excuses. 

Bro.... do you even like to hunt? If so then go. 

BTW bucks are cruising right now in some wilderness near you. They are crazy horny.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

RMH said:


> I sat through the scattered light rain late afternoon showers until dark. Several deer including the earlier pic wandered by.
> 
> I hung my damp gear in the descenting closet. Just enough fresh raindrops to hold a dusting of carbon and a small fan running.
> 
> Dinner is parmesan garlic and mango habanero wings and fresh coleslaw from BW carryout. Drinking the rest of my green apple Gatorade than topped off with a Quorum Shade Double Gordo 6"x60.


Be careful at Buffalo Wild Wings. I heard they are not gun friendly.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Got this guy this morning, first Halloween buck


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice deer paper!!!!


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

RMH......what's the deal with the Cross bow? You didn't go to the dark side on me did ya unc?? Lol or do u just use it as a spotting scope??


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dandy Paper...smile!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a great buck paper mouth!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on a great buck Paper!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

RMH said:


> Yep, this guy will still be looking for does just like he was a minute ago while it was raining. 50 degree lows and it will only be 70 for a few hours during the day.


High fence buck! Lol

I agree, bucks will still be chasing. I'll be hunting every morning next week.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cstroh said:


> RMH......what's the deal with the Cross bow? You didn't go to the dark side on me did ya unc?? Lol or do u just use it as a spotting scope??


I love crossbows........


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sad that you Monroe County guys missed out on this guy, my friends Escape didn't miss out on him though... Chasing 2 does across the road of course. A big boy that weighed 195 before skinning him! Not going to let him go to waste though!! 










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Be careful at Buffalo Wild Wings. I heard they are not gun friendly.


I told the gals behind the counter it was part of my Halloween costume.......


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Chisej said:


> Out in Oakland township! It's such nice morning to be out in the woods. I have my wife for the first time out this year.. This should be an interesting and fun morning.


Were you hunting public land? Not looking to steal your spot or anything lol but I used to live in Oakland Twnship (still kinda do).


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

tsr770 said:


> Sad that you Monroe County guys missed out on this guy, my friends Escape didn't miss out on him though... Chasing 2 does across the road of course. A big boy that weighed 195 before skinning him! Not going to let him go to waste though!!
> 
> View attachment 194738
> 
> ...


I imagine the Escape is in about equal condition as the buck


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nice buck paper!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Twas a long day hunting in the rain. Total deer count for me was 5 bucks ranging from spike to 8 pts, 7 does and 3 button bucks. All bucks were within 30 yds. Looking forward to tomorrow! Should be a great day!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Buck Paper!! I agree...Smile! You couldnt wipe the smile off my face with a buck like that!! Congrats man!!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ken said:


> I imagine the Escape is in about equal condition as the buck


Yeah 200lb deer vs 2015 Escape at 60mph is about a fair battle it seems... lol


----------



## jro6868 (Jan 29, 2007)

paper mouth said:


> Got this guy this morning, first Halloween buck


Great buck!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

paper mouth said:


> Got this guy this morning, first Halloween buck



That is a dandy! Well done.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks all, here's my Happy Pic!


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn't see a thing in Leelanau County


----------

